# freelance payroll



## JadeViolet (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a new freelancer at MAC and was told to call the 1-800 number to call in my work hours. I called it this morning and all it asks me for is my social security number but nothing else and then the call hangs up. Is this right? How does it know what hours I have worked? 

please help! thank you!


----------



## aninhabr85 (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you typing your ss# and then the #(NUMBER SIGN) afterwards? 
All the selections you make it should be followed by #
I just called in my hours and it worked fine. It's not just a one step thing... it should be several steps until you finally put your hours in.
Hope it helps.


----------

